

Show HN: Zejoop request for feedback - michaelZejoop
https://www.zejoop.com

======
michaelZejoop
Zejoop is a Casual Event Planner that auto confirms/cancels based on preset
thresholds and user response. Challenge is that this discriminator/value does
not present until late in the planning cycle. Thanks.... Michael

------
ColinWright
I need _some_ way to know how it works and what it does. I'm certainly not
signing up until I've see a proper description, and not just a vague
collection of buzzwords.

~~~
michaelZejoop
Thanks; you are right landing page (and copy needs work). In particular, I'm
having a hard time communicating the value of the automatic
confirmation/cancellation feature... appreciate your feedback

~~~
ColinWright
In my opinion, you're concentrating on the wrong thing. You have some magic in
your site/app, and you're trying to push that. However, I still don't
understand how the system does anything.

I assume I have to give it emails of people I'm inviting. But I already have
their emails in my address book - do I have to type them all in again?

In short, I don't understand what I have to do to accomplish anything, and at
this initial point where I first visit your site, I don't care about the
automatic confirmation/cancellation feature. It's the actual usage that I
don't understand, and there's nothing there to describe it.

You need to focus more on the whole experience, not just a single feature.

~~~
michaelZejoop
Thanks; this is a very helpful feedback and perfectly captures my own
frustration with promoting Zejoop.

Maybe if I act on your summary recommendation ('focus...whole experience')
with a better, professionally designed and effective landing page I'd make the
process accessible enough for it to be evaluated on its merit rather than be
dismissed merely for lack of understanding or interest.

To answer one of your other concerns, Zejoop is not native (yet) so there is
no contact list integration (yet). In the interim you do have to enter email
once for each new 'friend' you add - thereafter that friend remains in the
Zejoop system, and you can invite by checkbox selection rather than text entry
of address.

I can't tell you enough how much I appreciate your input here. It is golden,
and actionable! Thanks.

~~~
michaelZejoop
PS...re your mod note on the duplicate thread to this topic, which I
mistakenly created - because the title/link is malformed I could not find a
way to delete that thread. I'd like to comply, but could not, at least on
mobile.

~~~
ColinWright
You needed to have done it within 2 hours of submission. It looks like it's
now gone, so don't worry. If you want notifications of replies to your
submissions and comments, look into
[http://hnnotify.com/](http://hnnotify.com/) \- I find it extremely valuable.

If you email me I will, when I have time, make more comments about your site.
Personal opinions only, YMMV, others will not agree.

------
edwinespinosa09
When this is sent to my friends is it a link to the zejoop site to then update
what they plan on doing?

~~~
michaelZejoop
Currently each invitation is sent via email and contains embedded
accept/decline options. Growth will include txt/sms as an option, and later,
as an app, likely push notification (not yet)... Server-side keeps tally of
responses, and on the preset 'need-to-know-by' date, either confirms or
cancels event, and notifies accordingly. Hope that helps... thanks for
checking in... Michael (to clarify, friends are not sent directly to Zejoop
site because it's not necessary that they opt-in just yet... they opt-in if
they want to plan an event of their own)

------
ocdtrekkie
Feedback:

I'm on a laptop. Why is everything crammed in a three and a half inch space in
the center of my screen?

~~~
michaelZejoop
Good point; it's responsive once past the landing page. Without a designer on
board yet, I've focused on the backend... thanks for the comment - will fix
(landing page in general needs work)

~~~
edwinespinosa09
maybe just set up a landing page with all the info and then have a modal pop
up with the login that looks like the current log in.

just a thought

~~~
michaelZejoop
...that's a good suggestion - thanks!

~~~
edwinespinosa09
always be a "lazy" programmer. no sense in extra work if there is a simple and
functional solution.

if you have 4mins sometime would love to get some feedback on my project (just
the public facing demo)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10062700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10062700)

~~~
michaelZejoop
I checked it out, and left a comment in the discussion area. Thanks for your
comments here.

~~~
michaelZejoop
Sorry I could not add to the discussion; I'm more back-end, and not familiar
with the problem space. I can delete my comment on your thread if you'd like,
but I wanted to put on the effort to check out your demo.

~~~
edwinespinosa09
no michael thanks for the info! any thoughts are appreciated, you never know
where inspiration will come from ;)

